# Moka pot for an induction hob



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who makes a Moka pot suitable for an induction hob please?

Richard


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A few available

Here


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

This works on and induction hob. I had one on test for 3 or 4 weeks and it was supplied with it's own special timed induction hob. Unfortunately it was too expensive to be worth stocking.

https://www.thelittleguy.info/


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have this one:

http://www.tesco.com/direct/la-cafetiere-bialetti-venus-induction-6-cup-espresso-maker/479-3892.prd?skuId=479-3892&pageLevel=sku&sc_cmp=ppc_sh-_-sh-_-bg-_-479-3892&gclid=CM3yjrWr8dACFcud7Qod0xMJVw&gclsrc=aw.ds

This looks pretty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bialetti-Kitty-Nera-Stovetop-Espresso-Maker-Stainless-Steel-10-Cups/361284772268?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3Dc17179933d934f78b62512970ee4288f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D152273941125

https://www.manufactum.co.uk/giannina-induction-espresso-maker-p1464727/?a=27347&sizeId=3987457&adword=PLA/g_g/Kitchen/Kitchen_Utensils/Giannina_Induction_Espresso_Maker/1o11/106981819846/27347&gclid=CPHt7OWr8dACFe697Qody-8CkQ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/361284770217?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=41088503464&rlsatarget=pla-259290721902&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=9045269&device=t&campaignid=672297739&crdt=0&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F710-134428-41853-0%252F2%253Fmtid%253D1673%2526kwid%253D1%2526crlp%253D145774174939_563391%2526itemid%253D361284770217%2526targetid%253D259290721902%2526device%253Dt%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253a%25252f%25252fwww.ebay.co.uk%25252fitm%25252flike%25252f361284770217%25253flpid%25253d122%252526chn%25253Dps%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9045269%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D672297739%2526adgroupid%253D41088503464%2526rlsatarget%253Dpla-259290721902%2526gclid%253DCI6Xp4Gt8dACFW277QodW8wIEg%2526srcrot%253D710-134428-41853-0%2526rvr_id%253D1139000612672


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes @NickdeBug, I am aware of Google search but I was really after recommendations as I'm not convinced that all stainless versions are suitable for induction hobs.

@DavecUK out of interest how much is the Little Guy.

Richard


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

RichD1 said:


> Yes @NickdeBug, I am aware of Google search but I was really after recommendations as I'm not convinced that all stainless versions are suitable for induction hobs.


Apologies - I was trying to be clever and direct you to this one, but backfired majestically.

I can confirm that it works fine on a Bosch induction hob, although I can't claim to use it more than once in a blue moon.

So many ways to make coffee and so little time....!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RichD1 said:


> Yes @NickdeBug, I am aware of Google search but I was really after recommendations as I'm not convinced that all stainless versions are suitable for induction hobs.
> 
> @DavecUK out of interest how much is the Little Guy.
> 
> Richard


I can't remember, but I know it was pricey...was very nice though. Not even sure it's sold in this country. I reviewed it for BB and recommended they didn't take it on because of the price. Don't know what happened to the test version as it had the special little induction hob and everything. It was the sort of thing you would be very very happy to get as a Christmas present, the Iphone 7 of that type of coffee maker..


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Apologies - I was trying to be clever and direct you to this one, but backfired majestically.
> 
> I can confirm that it works fine on a Bosch induction hob, although I can't claim to use it more than once in a blue moon.
> 
> So many ways to make coffee and so little time....!


Can the induction hob give a low enough heat to suit a Moka pot brew time?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes. Induction hobs are easier to control and adjust temp-wise.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a Bialetti Venus. It's the large on (9 cup?) the water container is fine, the top brew pot is a bit flimsy and the steam comes out over the handle....doesn't seem to be a very good design. Had to buy it as changed hob....


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

If you only require it to be stainless steel rather than aluminium then Ikea do them in two sizes. The smaller one (looks to be around a 3 cup) is £12.50 and they do a larger one which is around £15 i think


----------



## Boucaneer (Feb 11, 2017)

PHB1969 said:


> I have a Bialetti Venus. It's the large on (9 cup?) the water container is fine, the top brew pot is a bit flimsy and the steam comes out over the handle....doesn't seem to be a very good design. Had to buy it as changed hob....


I use the Bialetti Venus 6 cup pot and the Venus 2 cup pot on a Tefal Everyday portable induction hob.

The Venus 2 cup pot is too small to be initially recognised by the magnetic coil, but I put a bigger pot on to start the hob off for 1-2 seconds and then slide the 2 cup pot along in its place and remove the bigger pot, tricking the induction hob into thinking its a bigger pot there. ( well not really " tricking " but holding the activated magnetic coil in place. )

As for the steam coming through the back of the handle when holding and pouring, I always keep the lid open in a raised position and this seems to not cause any steam being being directed towards ones hand, plus I like to view the collumn and see when the " blonde " or water steam starts and to remove and chill the resovoir before hearing the gurgle sound signal.

I quite like the Bialetti Venus's and shall order the 4 cup and possibly the 10 cup in a month or so's time. The great thing about it is I am brewing a finished moka coffee from cold start at highest heat setting 9 and when percolation is in process I decrease to lowest setting number 1, from start to finished completion in under two mins.

Im glad I found a way to work the 2 cup moka on the Tefal induction hob, it's a cute looking pot. : )


----------

